# Cockatiels on a keyboard



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not funny until it happens to you.




If you don't talk to your cockatiels about keyboards, who will?


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha this drives me insane, all my tiels love my laptop, and won't keep away from it no matter how many times I tell them 'no'! Peanut is probably the worst, whenever I'm typing he chases after my fingers and tries to bite all the keys I've just touched. There's not substitute toy that's as good as my laptop for Peanut!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I got one of Sneaky Beaky too


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Naughty boys! I hear keyboards are the gateway technology. You need to talk to them now.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a keyboard bird too :lol: fortunately he can't get the caps off mine


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm trying my best to keep my 'tiels away from my brand new laptop. They don't seem to understand why they aren't allowed near it. It's just a big toy to them! :lol:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

It's all fun and games until they start talking to each other over the PC


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hahah yeah! Look at Jaid and Beaker go aha. I left the room briefly once, heard chirping and came back in and Maxi was giving the laptop a thorough nibbling ahh ! Beaker does look like he's intent on getting that key off aha.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so cute.


----------



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has this challenge. Eli removed my E and Esc buttons for me. Thankfully they just snapped right back on.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny LOVES to rip off the Del key and that "up arrow" key. Luckily I can always just snap them back in like Stacy said above. She also loves to run across the keyboard (probably because she knows it drives me insane) and I'm always afraid she would poop on it and then how will I get out the poop that has fallen between the cracks? Yuck!!! :wacko:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

The esc key is a favorite of Silver. He has removed it several times. Also, the up arrow key on the top right.

The problem is, eventually the keys are going to get lost.

I have a silicone skin over my keyboard. But, Silver just lifts up the corner and removes the esc key under it. I have to find a solution before it's too late. I mean, it's cute, but I don't want the keys lost.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Benny has a thing for our remote controls. He likes the rubber buttons. The Comcast remote has a single button that's hard plastic. It's pretty chewed up now.

He's also taken an interest in my keyboard. I just gave him an old one to play with. Problem solved


----------



## xavaria (Dec 22, 2014)

Terokk LOVES our keyboards lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Peetenomax said:


> Benny has a thing for our remote controls. He likes the rubber buttons. The Comcast remote has a single button that's hard plastic. It's pretty chewed up now.
> 
> He's also taken an interest in my keyboard. I just gave him an old one to play with. Problem solved


I think I tried that a long time ago----grabbed an old remote that had no more TV---so Sunny could play with that instead. It didn't work. Sunny has a way of knowing what is important and what is not, and if it's not important and difficult/impossible to replace, she won't touch it. She never touched that old remote. :wacko:


----------



## Birdflu (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart drives me crazy with it as well... He loves to sit on the ventilation, cause its nicely warm there probably... But he knows that he is not allowed to, and then he just runs as fast as possible over my keyboard... and back. Little chancer! ;-)


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

This is almost a decade ago now, but I had birds that loved the keyboard to the point of me losing several of the keys to them. So I salvaged keys from an old keyboard and I ended up with a patchwork keyboard for a while, LOL!


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I pull the Caps Lock key off myself. I hate that key


----------

